
Pentagon races to track U.S. rare earths output amid China trade dispute - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-rareearths-pentagon-exclusive/exclusive-pentagon-races-to-track-u-s-rare-earths-output-amid-china-trade-dispute-idUSKCN1U727N
======
zyngaro
Historically, trade wars escalate to wars.

